# XeVision ULTRA 85 .... Beamshots



## sledhead (Dec 12, 2018)

Here are the 1st known beam shots of the new ULTRA 85.. ( I hope ) Freezing cold tonight so I did not make it to the powerlines, just set up in the back field.

Amazing light and I feel fortunate to have one of the 10 made. No camera, just an iPhone 8....best I could do.


----------



## BVH (Dec 12, 2018)

The all-important distance to the tree is missing.


----------



## Rasher (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## ven (Dec 12, 2018)

WOW , out of this world stuff. Congrats on a very special beast


----------



## sledhead (Dec 12, 2018)

BVH said:


> The all-important distance to the tree is missing.



Yes, I know I lack on specs.  Not a golfer so I don't own a rangefinder and I don't do that google stuff. However, it is across a 30 acre parcel...that tree is about 2800 ft away from where I was set up. Really was not a distance shot by any means. When I have some time I'll be taking some shots at the power lines nearby. Hopefully get some known distances then. Plus, it was freakin cold out!!


NOTE: RASHER or anyone else...feel free to post your beamshots in this thread! Someone has to have a decent camera out there! 

Thanks for the comments gents!


----------



## scout24 (Dec 12, 2018)

:twothumbs


----------



## Rasher (Dec 12, 2018)

sledhead said:


> NOTE: RASHER or anyone else...feel free to post your beamshots in this thread! Someone has to have a decent camera out there!


Thanks for the mention - while I've got some excellent cameras, my skills with them are limited to astrophotography and microscopy - I don't have the skills (nor time/patience I suppose) to produce beamshots of the caliber flashaholics would want.

If I keep it, I'll be loaning it to a buddy that's a professional photographer that does a lot of night work in remote areas - he expressed an interest in using some of my throwers - so if that happens, I'll share his work gladly.

Thanks again for the mention!


----------



## sledhead (Dec 12, 2018)

Sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## karlthev (Dec 13, 2018)

All pulling together!



Karl


----------



## hahoo (Dec 16, 2018)

whats the lux on this ?
i know the reg model is like 4.2 mill i think?


----------



## Rasher (Dec 17, 2018)

hahoo said:


> whats the lux on this ?
> i know the reg model is like 4.2 mill i think?


Stock Lemax is claimed ~4.5 Mcd at ~7500 lumens. These are claimed ~9500 lumens. Somewhere in the 4.7-5 Mcd range I'd venture, or a ~couple of hundred meters more "throw" over the claimed 4250m of the stock light.

It's big, it's bright, it throws a spot that's usable with or without optics. Good enough for me.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 17, 2018)

"It's big, it's bright, it throws a spot that's usable with or without optics. Good enough for me."

---Dasher




Such a relief for us all "grasshopper"!!



Karl


----------



## louieatienza (Dec 21, 2018)

Wow....


----------



## XeRay (May 21, 2019)

Those who were waiting for options that you wanted in addition to your XeVision or Lemax Lights, please indicate your current needs / desires here.
Since its been a few months your desires may have changed, Karl wanted more batteries some others wanted a superpower head and a tethered power adapter.
I could look at my old notes but this is easier and we have at least a few weeks to pull this together and nail down pricing once I have my big order in hand.


----------



## karlthev (May 22, 2019)

Two batteries with caps.


Karl


----------



## sledhead (May 22, 2019)

External Adaptor for car with CIG plug - 12volt


----------



## XeRay (May 23, 2019)

sledhead said:


> External Adaptor for car with CIG plug - 12volt



That's the only thing you wanted ?


----------



## XeRay (May 23, 2019)

I think "Toolboy" is maybe the only one left wanting some "add-ons" as he put it.
We have 2 to maybe 4 weeks for anyone else looking to buy additional items for their existing XeRay or Lemax lights.
Also any complete 35/50 or 50/70 light buyers could also be tacked onto this offer.


----------



## karlthev (May 23, 2019)

I might have interest in the external adaptor as well ...depending on the price of all these "goodies" Dan...:naughty: :bow:



Karl


----------



## sledhead (May 24, 2019)

XeRay said:


> That's the only thing you wanted ?



Was thinking about the 10" extension with the external switch but, I can't get both. I think the 12Vot would serve me better in a vehicle.

May tack on a filter for my LX50...still thinking.


----------



## toolboy (May 25, 2019)

Yep, I want a superpower head and a 12volt cig adapter.


----------



## XeRay (May 28, 2019)

toolboy said:


> Yep, I want a superpower head and a 12volt cig adapter.



You want to power the light from the cig lighter, without using your battery ? 
I believe that's the interest for all 3 of you possibly and not the car adapter battery charger.
That's easily done instead with a multi purpose inverter 12VDC to 110 AC and has many uses, plug your AC charger into that instead.


----------



## sledhead (May 28, 2019)

These are the two cables I was referring to - just to be clear. If I had to choose one now I'd take the External adaptor for car with cig plug. 12Volt .

The 1st one separates the light and battery but has an external switch. Handy for tripod work or vehicle mount. 



*External adaptor for LXB2 with switch*





*External adaptor for car with cig plug (12V)
Source: **https://www.lemax.cz/searchlights/25-lemax-lx70-superpower*


----------



## karlthev (May 29, 2019)

XeRay said:


> You want to power the light from the cig lighter, without using your battery ?
> I believe that's the interest for all 3 of you possibly and not the car adapter battery charger.
> That's easily done instead with a multi purpose inverter 12VDC to 110 AC and has many uses, plug your AC charger into that instead.



There is a third cable which attaches the battery to the cig adaptor but will NOT power the Lemax directly from the cig output. I have this one for that specific purpose--charging from within the car. That charging can also be accomplished via the setup Dan has suggested---using an inverter connected to the cig outlet and then, connected to the regular Lemax AC charger, finally to the battery. This last setup will NOT power the Lemax directly from the cig outlet.


Karl


----------



## toolboy (Jun 2, 2019)

Yes, I want the 12v cigarette adapter that will power the light without a battery. It should be the bottom item pictured with male threads in sledhead's photos above.


----------



## toolboy (Jun 2, 2019)

Xevision, If you could also post or pm me what a new battery and a battery cap would run when you find out. I only intend to have one battery and get it rebuilt by someone (anyone know anybody that could or would do that), but if the battery cost isn't too crazy I may pop for another battery. Of course the cost of everything with this light is relative as it is so over the top in build quality and performance, not many options (competitors) to compare it with.


----------



## karlthev (Jun 13, 2019)

Yo Dan the Man, where are ya?



Karl (da V)


----------



## XeRay (Jun 13, 2019)

karlthev said:


> Yo Dan the Man, where are ya? Karl (da V)



Waiting for the PO I have worked on for 2+ years to be in hand. Should be this week or next week the latest.
I don't want to commit to firm prices until I have that. No back pedaling from me.


----------



## karlthev (Jun 13, 2019)

I was told by Sledhead to be patient but I told him "patience my A__, I wanna kill something".... A takeoff from the two Vultures sitting in a tree in the desert waiting for something to die.

Great news! Thanks Dan!


Karl


----------



## XeRay (Jun 25, 2019)

XeRay said:


> Waiting for the PO I have worked on for 2+ years to be in hand. Should be this week or next week the latest.
> I don't want to commit to firm prices until I have that. No back pedaling from me.



The order came in this week.
So we can finalize everything for you guys.


----------



## XeRay (Jul 1, 2019)

I need you guys to call me so we can wrap things up for you 4, can't publish it all here.
phone number on the website.
Call ASAP need to get it all finalized.

Calls received, and all "in process". 4 people now.


----------



## karlthev (Jul 2, 2019)

"Roger Wilco"! 

Spoke earlier Dan. Just know you'll not forget our scintillating conversation soon! Yeah, karlthev musta looked that one up! Anyway, we're good. 

Please all you other folk(s) git yer orders in!


Karl


----------



## toolboy (Jul 6, 2019)

Already did, I was first to call. Now the wait till it all comes in. This will give me something to look forward to in October. After October is roughly 7 months of winter where I live.


----------



## sledhead (Jul 6, 2019)

Order in also. :thumbsup:

" I need more power Scotty! "


----------



## XeRay (Sep 24, 2019)

We should be ready to ship out all 4 of you guys various accessories purchases about the middle of October.


----------



## toolboy (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks for the update


----------



## XeRay (Oct 7, 2019)

toolboy said:


> Thanks for the update



We are ready to ship all of you 4 guys, your "options" purchases.
Please call in to arrange shipping, desired speed etc. 
We use FedEx ground as our normal standard method and speed of shipping.


----------



## toolboy (Oct 7, 2019)

I will call tomorrow.


----------



## XeRay (Oct 9, 2019)

toolboy said:


> I will call tomorrow.



All 4 individuals were shipped Tuesday October 8th. 
Depending on distance and location by FEDEX GROUND from me to you, you will receive your items between October 10th Thursday and Monday or Tuesday (next week).


----------



## XeRay (Oct 10, 2019)

XeRay said:


> All 4 individuals were shipped Tuesday October 8th.
> Depending on distance and location by FEDEX GROUND from me to you, you will receive your items between October 10th Thursday and Monday or Tuesday (next week).



S.C. (CA) was delivered Thursday, Toolboy was delivered TODAY Friday (11th). The other 2 Sledhead and Karlthev should deliver Saturday or Monday 14th.
Saturday possible delivery for Karl (PA) is more likely than Sledhead due to location both packages were in PA on Friday morning.


----------



## toolboy (Oct 11, 2019)

I just got mine 10 minutes ago. All arrived fine. I will try to post pics of the same area and coverage differences between the lx70 head and the superpower head so others can see how the two heads differ shining at the same landscape. I do want to say this. I use a 6000 lumen fenix RC40 as my daily duty light both on and off duty. I use it because it will run about 20 minutes before stepping down due to heat. I have grown accustomed to that one and my other leds getting warm and then real hot when actually used on calls for service. 
The other night I went for a walk to the quarry near me. I ran the ultra 85 on low most of the time but switched to high a couple times. I talked to a fisherman on the dock and illuminated the fish for him down to about 15 ft. He thought that was incredible. But what I thought was incredible was that I had run the ultra 85 for 90 minutes continually and it wasn't even warm, at all. I had forgotten just how much better the hid was for heat management than leds are. I am a believer for life. By the way when the Fed Ex guy was fumbling around with my box as he wanted me to sign for it, I warned him that what was in the box was dam expensive. When I told him it was flashlight parts he was stunned. I simply told him, You ought to see the light!"


----------



## XeRay (Oct 12, 2019)

All 4 packages have been delivered now.
"Mission complete".


----------



## Bimmerboy (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks to Sled, I got to play with that super-high quality beast about a month ago. By far the craziest, most expensive thrower I'm likely to ever hold. In fact, it was my first HID, and also my first real thrower of any kind. What an introduction!!!

Anyone have something even more insane for the next meet-up? LOL


----------



## sledhead (Nov 6, 2019)

Bimmerboy said:


> Thanks to Sled, I got to play with that super-high quality beast about a month ago. By far the craziest, most expensive thrower I'm likely to ever hold. In fact, it was my first HID, and also my first real thrower of any kind. What an introduction!!!
> 
> Anyone have something even more insane for the next meet-up? LOL



Sell the Beamer and buy a SuperPower my man!!!


----------



## XeRay (Nov 7, 2019)

sledhead said:


> Sell the Beamer and buy a SuperPower my man!!!




We have 1 superpower in stock, just for this situation


----------



## toolboy (Nov 10, 2019)

XeRay said:


> We have 1 superpower in stock, just for this situation



Is that a 70 watt Xeray Superpower or an Ultra 85 Superpower? Either way please pm me a price for it. Also does it come with a case?


----------



## XeRay (Nov 11, 2019)

toolboy, please call me: phone number on the website, I can give you all the details.


----------



## toolboy (Nov 12, 2019)

Message received


----------



## XeRay (Nov 25, 2019)

Next week we will have 2 ea XV-LX70 units available, one of which can be configured as a Superpower (could be purchased with 2 heads a standard 70 head size and a superpower head as well). The heads are easily swapped.
We can also provide the only 1 remaining unsold ULTRA (~10,000 Lumens VERY well focused) 40/85 watt (unit numbered 5/10) only 10 numbered units were made and 9 of them were sold a year ago. One additional (out of the 10) was sold unnumbered as requested by the buyer.
This is the final ULTRA 40/85 that will EVER be made available, it's from the original special run a year ago, it can be configured as using a standard 70 head or the superpower head. There will not be made any more 40/85 watt ballasts. This is the last opportunity for a new ULTRA 85 to be purchased.
Note: We only have 1 superpower head in stock, once its gone some months will pass before we would acquire another superpower head.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 26, 2019)

See this link for the thread a year ago: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...-SIGN-UP-NOW&p=5192108&viewfull=1#post5192108



XeRay said:


> Next week we will have 2 ea XV-LX70 units available, one of which can be configured as a Superpower (could be purchased with 2 heads a standard 70 head size and a superpower head as well). The heads are easily swapped.
> We can also provide the only 1 remaining unsold ULTRA (~10,000 Lumens VERY well focused) 40/85 watt (unit numbered 5/10) only 10 numbered units were made and 9 of them were sold a year ago. One additional (out of the 10) was sold unnumbered as requested by the buyer.
> This is the final ULTRA 40/85 that will EVER be made available, it's from the original special run a year ago, it can be configured as using a standard 70 head or the superpower head. There will not be made any more 40/85 watt ballasts. This is the last opportunity for a new ULTRA 85 to be purchased.
> Note: We only have 1 superpower head in stock, once its gone some months will pass before we would acquire another superpower head.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 27, 2019)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...-SIGN-UP-NOW&p=5240009&viewfull=1#post5240009
Previous group purchase details


----------



## XeRay (Feb 12, 2020)

XeRay said:


> 2 ea XV-LX70 units available, we can provide the only 1 remaining unsold ULTRA (~10,000 Lumens VERY well focused) 40/85 watt (unit numbered 5/10) only 10 numbered units were made and 9 of them were sold a year ago.
> This is the final (#5/10) ULTRA 40/85 that will EVER be made available, it's from the original special run a year ago. There will not be any more 40/85 watt ballasts. This is an opportunity for the last ULTRA 85 to be purchased.



We have very recently had strong interest from 2 different Australian CPF buyers but no commitment has been made yet on the last ULTRA 85 to be offered.


----------



## XeRay (Apr 13, 2020)

We recently sold another standard XV-LX70 but still have the remaining Ultra 85 (see above) in stock. With the spare standard 50/70 body we also have, it can be reconfigured back to a standard unit, or alternatively sold that way as well.
So, 1 unit currently in stock offered as a standard unit or as an Ultra 85.
Once that's gone we will proceed to prepare another batch of a few standard units in our stock.


----------



## Rasher (Jun 8, 2020)

PM'd re: your web site & status.


----------



## XeRay (Jun 9, 2020)

Rasher said:


> PM'd re: your web site & status.



PM sent, website works fine for us.
Full operations NEVER ceased here at XeVision, during Covid virus shut down.
Let us know if the website is still having issues for you.
If others could test it too, please comment here, regarding our website functionality. www.XeVision.com

https://www.xevision.com/


----------



## Rasher (Jun 9, 2020)

Per PM - looks like you got DNS hacked temporarily: Had same drug sales site testing from another location & PC later that night, all is fine today.

Glad to see you are all good!

R


----------



## XeRay (Jun 9, 2020)

Rasher said:


> Per PM - looks like you got DNS hacked temporarily: Had same drug sales site testing from another location & PC later that night, all is fine today.
> Glad to see you are all good! R



Glad for that correction of a temporary problem to access our website.
Also glad to hear in your PM that you are having a "Hoot" with your ULTRA-85


----------

